# Crosby, TX - DSO 7/27 or 7/28



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm still waiting on the verdict on whether I have to work Saturday or not, but I want to go ahead and get to planning. If I'm off, I will be hitting up DSO around 10 ish Saturday morning. If I have to work, then I will be out there around 9 ish on Sunday. Let me know if you wanna join in!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump! I will be at DSO around 10 AM tomorrow, Saturday 7/27.


----------

